# Right chest placement?



## altenjmi (Nov 18, 2014)

Hello Everyone.

I am a newbie and need your help please.

I have an order for a transfer over the left pocket and one for the right side of the tee shirt. The bottom of the left chest design is approximately 1/2" from the top of the pocket opening. However how do I place the logo on the right side consistently? Measurement?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Janet


----------



## APGPrint (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi Janet,

There's no hard fast solution for this other than to carefully load each shirt of the same size to the same place (horizontal and vertical) on your platen. As far as placement issues go, the best policy is to check a test print and see what is visually appealing to you. A second opinion sometimes helps. What looks good to you is almost always acceptable to the customer.

Be sure to check placement on the first shirt of each new garment size.

Hope this helps.


----------



## debbbbsy (Jan 11, 2011)

hi

Hold the T up against yourself, stand in front of a mirror and put a piece of tape in the position you want to place the print. 

Place the T flat down, you now measure up and across from the under arm of the sleeve seam. You now use the side seam and underarm as your base for positioning each time.once you have it in front of you, you shouldn't need a ruler, by eye should suffice.

But always check the positioning after your first print, again just hold the T up against yourself and stand in front of a mirror. Not too close to the middle, not so far over it hangs down under the arm, not too low and not too high.....

And just to note, mens T-s you can have the print on the nipple, but with ladies it must always be above.

Debs xxx


----------



## RedSword Ts (Dec 18, 2014)

I always center the art with the edge of the collar of the shirt and go 2 to 3 fingers down from the bottom of the collar. Armpit shirts are a pet peeve of mine.


----------

